# HR2x and R22 0x02CB/0x02D7 - Issues Only



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Receivers included in this release:
*HR20-100 • HR20-700
HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-100 • HR22-200 • HR23-700
R22-100 • R22-200*

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=153053

Discussion:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=147734

_Remember, of course... please keep all posts to issues only. If you have no issues, or simply want to discuss other issues related to this release, please use the discussion thread.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver. Please continue to submit all examples of black or gray recordings: http://www.iamanedgecutter.com/Projects/BGRecordings and use the diagnostic reporting tool. DIRECTV is still focusing on eradicating them with our help.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Receiver: HR21-100 
Report ID: 20090225-23AD
Issue: Today I went to play back one of my recorded shows just as it was finishing recording and when I played it from the beginning there was no audio. So I exited the recording and went to the channel the show was recording and there was sound so I went back to the beginning of the recording in the playlist and there was no sound in the whole recording. I did a menu reset and it did not fixed the problem. All other recordings are fine.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

*Diagnostic Report 20090225-24D9*
HR21-100

We had a new OTA channel added today (WBNG-DT2 channel 12.2 in ZIP 13850). This afternoon I went into my Custom 1 on screen guide and added it to my guide. Prior to this, my OTA channels were 12.1, 34.1, 40.1, etc. and all came in fine, and now they are 12.1, 12.2, 34.1, 40.1, etc. Just now I went to start watching LOST which is recording on 34.1, but all I get is a blank screen with the pause symbol on the progress bar. I can't play or FF. So I exit to live tv and tune to 34.1 and get searching for signal 771 error message. So I quickly check my antenna signal meter thinking that 34.1 is having problems with their transmitter and expect to see a 0% reading, but to my surprise, I see my normal 88% signal reading for 34.1. I then return to live tv on 34.1 and the picture is coming in fine. I then realize this is the first time I've tried to watch 34.1 since I added 12.2 to my guide. Coincidence? Read on...

I then discover the same thing happened on the bedroom HR21-200: I added new OTA channel 12.2 to it's Custom 1 guide this afternoon and now LOST is not recording and 34.1 is giving 771 error. I then do a antenna signal meter, 34.1 shows there is signal, then exit to live tv and LOST is playing fine on 34.1. Again, this is the first time trying to watch 34.1 since 12.2 was added to its guide this afternoon. (This box is not networked so no report sent.) So...

My hypothesis is that by adding a new OTA channel (12.2), the next OTA channel (34.1) got screwed up somehow, and could not be tuned to without first checking the antenna signal meter. If this behavior had only happened on one of my HR21s I wouldn't believe this, but since the same exact behavior could be replicated on my other HR21, I think adding a new OTA channel definitely caused something to go haywire and effect the ability to tune to the next OTA channel in the guide.

So now I missed the first 15 minutes of tonight's LOST and it's not available to view online yet, so I can't watch my favorite show tonight until I can first watch the first 15 minutes online tomorrow. Argh!


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

HR21-100
Diagnostic key #:20090226-2056

Watching live "Judge Mathis" on LIL channel 50 WDCWHD CW Washington DC and the vidio and audio froze up. Sent diagnostic report and after it completed the video and audio resumed in real-time.

Followup:

Trickplayed back 15 minutes in the live buffer and replayed the full 15 minute section of the buffer where the live TV freeze occurred with no problem.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> *Diagnostic Report 20090225-24D9*
> HR21-100
> 
> We had a new OTA channel added today (WBNG-DT2 channel 12.2 in ZIP 13850). This afternoon I went into my Custom 1 on screen guide and added it to my guide. Prior to this, my OTA channels were 12.1, 34.1, 40.1, etc. and all came in fine, and now they are 12.1, 12.2, 34.1, 40.1, etc. Just now I went to start watching LOST which is recording on 34.1, but all I get is a blank screen with the pause symbol on the progress bar. I can't play or FF. So I exit to live tv and tune to 34.1 and get searching for signal 771 error message. So I quickly check my antenna signal meter thinking that 34.1 is having problems with their transmitter and expect to see a 0% reading, but to my surprise, I see my normal 88% signal reading for 34.1. I then return to live tv on 34.1 and the picture is coming in fine.


Just had 771 error on OTA channel 34.1 again while it was trying to record on that channel. I stopped the recording, hit channel down twice (so 12.2 > 12.1), then used Quicktune to tune back to 34.1 and the picture was coming in fine. I NEVER had this kind of problem before this software. It should also be noted that the actual digital frequency for this channel is 4.1 and the station remaps it to 34.1.


----------



## FredSam (Sep 15, 2007)

At midnight local time my HR20-100 spontaneously rebooted while I was watching Charlie Rose. After the brief initial screen I got a "Searching for New Software (02D7)" screen with incrementing numbers in the upper left corner of the screen. The % complete bar never changed from 0. After waiting a while I went to another receiver (HR20-700) which was just fine and watched something else.

When I returned to the HR20-100 an hour or so later nothing appeared to have changed. A little later I got:

"Software Download Error

Unable to download new software. To try again.... red RESET button

0000-0000"

so I hit the red Reset button and watched it happen all over, then I hit the reset button again for another round.

The next time I got to the Error screen I powered the HR20-100 off for about 10 minutes, but when I powered it back on I got the same 0% complete download forever.

On my HR20-700 I have signal strengths in the 80s & 90s and good reception on every channel I tried.

When I called DirecTV service they said they were having lots of calls from all over the country and they were just gathering statistics, but they suggested that I remove my B-band converters and try again. It didn't help.

After I get some sleep I'll see where it's at 

Well it's tomorrow and the HR20-100 seems to have broken out of the loop by it's self. It had a message on the screen about downloading programming info shouldn't take longer than two minutes or press reset, so I put the B-band converters back on and pressed reset. After that normal reset sequence everything seems to be fine tho the software version is 0x2b0  I hope I don't have to go thru this again for 0x2d7.


----------



## leeberwhite (Apr 25, 2007)

Woke up this morning to the Searching for new software screen, also. Not sure how long it had been stuck at 0% before I woke up, but after 30 minutes it was still not making progress. Reset doesn't seem to make a difference...


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

GUI and IR response are extremely slow. HR21-100 will stop taking commands for up to 30 seconds and then stack commands previously entered. Channel changes can take up to 20 seconds.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

ok, I'm starting to get some of the dreaded audio burps again. This better not get as bad as it was a month or two ago.


----------



## bqbauer (Dec 30, 2006)

HR21-100

Two shows tonight jumped from the 10 minute to the 14 minute mark. They were Chuck and Big Bang Theory. Strange that both should jump at the same points. I'm also back to having periodic 3 minute freezes--something that had disappeared for a while. My HR10-250 had no such problem with either recording that it made from OTA HD.

Looks as if most people, like me, have given up on posting problems since DTV can't make these things work right. Wonder why they enlisted Tivo again?!


----------



## NASCR2424 (Nov 16, 2007)

leeberwhite said:


> Woke up this morning to the Searching for new software screen, also. Not sure how long it had been stuck at 0% before I woke up, but after 30 minutes it was still not making progress. Reset doesn't seem to make a difference...


mine rebooted at 3 am , 1 1/2 hours later still @ 0%. reset doesn't work


----------



## Rockermann (Aug 9, 2007)

I had the same problem. Rebooted, then it started downloading and went for about 15 mins with no progress. Then, I finally got a message, "Unable to download new software. To try again, open the door on the front of the receiver and press the red RESET button. 0000-0000"

The reset button did restart the unit and it came right back up into the downloading software screen. It's sitting there now, doing the same thing as before... no progress. I think I'm in an endless loop.


----------



## tsberry901 (Jan 21, 2008)

HR20-100S
Current software: 02B0
Trying to download: 02D7

Keeps searching until it gives up. I've tried all the standard troubleshooting methods with no success. I don't think the problem is with my unit as I've had it for quite a long time now. Mentioned the same to the tech rep and he said he would pass it up to the appropiate support personnel. As we were talking, his office was starting to get a bunch of calls with the same problem. My guess is someone goofed when posting the software on THEIR end. (Wrong filename, file permissions, etc etc.) Let's see what happens......

Update to this post:
Well, I'm back to 02B0. At least I can watch something now. (Didn't do a thing on my end-the unit reverted by itself and started working about an hour later.)

Update to the Update:
About 24 hours later. They must have fixed the problem, cause it's downloading fine now.


----------



## planomateo (Aug 23, 2006)

mine is in a never ending loop, tries searching for download, then hit reset due to not being able to find update. Upon reset, it searches again...

is it groundhog day?


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Same here. Stuck searching for 02D7 at 0%, then gives up and says to reset and repeats. <sigh>

HR20-100


----------



## planomateo (Aug 23, 2006)

well, interesting. the receiver looked like it was coming online, but it was just a system check, only to go back to the searching for new software screen.

time to get on the phone with directv and figure out what is going on - maybe get some credits while i'm at it.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

calidelphia said:


> GUI and IR response are extremely slow. HR21-100 will stop taking commands for up to 30 seconds and then stack commands previously entered. Channel changes can take up to 20 seconds.





studdad said:


> ok, I'm starting to get some of the dreaded audio burps again. This better not get as bad as it was a month or two ago.


I'm having both of these issues too. Also a recording of Top Chef which was 1 hour recorded for 8 hours.

The audio blips seem to occur on local channels mostly. 
Also the start of 24 last night was pixelated with audio skips.


----------



## MarkJones (Jul 17, 2006)

Same thing happening with my HR20-100.


----------



## kevinh (Dec 21, 2007)

Rockermann said:


> I had the same problem. Rebooted, then it started downloading and went for about 15 mins with no progress. Then, I finally got a message, "Unable to download new software. To try again, open the door on the front of the receiver and press the red RESET button. 0000-0000"
> 
> The reset button did restart the unit and it came right back up into the downloading software screen. It's sitting there now, doing the same thing as before... no progress. I think I'm in an endless loop.


Same problem this morning with my HR20-100. Anyone have an update on this problem?


----------



## Rockermann (Aug 9, 2007)

At this point, all I can tell you is that mine finally appeared to take the download and reboot properly. But, until I get home for lunch, I won't know for sure if it truly received the update or if it just bailed out and went back to the previous version. 

Also, one one of my HR20s, I had to reboot after the installation reboot. All of the onscreen functions where there (guide, play bar etc.) but I had a black screen and only audio on several channels, all that I had time to check. It seemed to be fine after that second reboot.


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

Took my two HR20's a couple of hours to get through this mess but what I think happened is either the receivers gave up or DirecTV cancelled the download as both are on but show the software hasn't been upgraded since the mid-February update.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

randyk47 said:


> Took my two HR20's a couple of hours to get through this mess but what I think happened is either the receivers gave up or DirecTV cancelled the download as both are on but show the software hasn't been upgraded since the mid-February update.


Same here. Still have the 'old' update. HR20-100


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

interesting - looks like i had no issues downloading the 0x2d7 update - as soon as i powered up my system this morning, the download started - by the time i got out of the bathroom, it was at about 96% - a few minutes later, i was watching tv

system shows 0x2d7 as the current software

hr22-100


----------



## Bad Rex (Sep 25, 2006)

Kricket said:


> interesting - looks like i had no issues downloading the 0x2d7 update - as soon as i powered up my system this morning, the download started - by the time i got out of the bathroom, it was at about 96% - a few minutes later, i was watching tv
> 
> system shows 0x2d7 as the current software
> 
> hr22-100


Maybe it's just an HR20 issue? Any official word from D* about what happened? Both my HR20s are working now, but with the old release 0xcb0.


----------



## GordonT (Apr 17, 2007)

HR20-100
Are there any estimates as to when the staggered rollout of 0X02D7 is expected to be completed? While I was at work today, I read the large number of posts today about other users who were experiencing problems downloading the update today and I was concerned that I would return home to a problem. Fortunately that was not the case, but at the same time I would like to have an idea as to how much longer I might need to "babysit" my DVR waiting for the update. I don't have any of the problems the update is supposed to address (771's for example) so I'm not itching to force the download; I would just like to know what the window is for this update.


----------



## ASAOG (Oct 7, 2008)

HR22-100

Perhaps I missed this in another discussion, but I was hoping for better channel guide and channel change response with this software upgrade. Everything seems fine on my HR22-100 EXCEPT the guide speed and channel changing are worst I have ever seen. Reboots do nothing. Is this just my receiver or is this typical of the HR22-100 (now running 02xD7)? My previous HR20-100 was much faster. Any ideas/comments would be appreciated. Remote is an RC-64R.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Brand new to the -100 (HR22-100) activated yesterday. Right after activation, it downloaded 02B0. When I turned it on this morning it was stuck on a non-active game channel with a grey screen. Simply changing channels was all I needed to do to start watching. While watching recorded morning news, it said it needed to download so I clicked okay and it pulled 02D7 with no apparent problems. West coast (Seattle) location.


----------



## loganrun (Mar 2, 2009)

I have had continual problems with my HR22-100 unit accepting IR commands from my Directv remote and Harmony One remote. The unit seems to accept commands just fine at times then the IR appears to go to sleep until you get less than 2 inches away and blast the unit with IR commands at which time it works for the next 15 minutes to an hour. I have had one unit returned to D* with this problem and now am experiencing the same problem. I am running the unit on a SWM setup on a HD dish. I checked the ground connects per other threads and they appear fine. Any Suggestions? I think this Directv unit is full of bugs and wish D* would go back to the TIVO setup in HDVR. I have the 0x2d7 download.


----------



## Sam Spastic (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi all!

HR21-100

New to the forum old hand at unpaid Beta testing.:bang

Got the download at noon on the 3rd. I was asleep. It wiped the eSATA! Yesterday OTA started dropping out audio then locked up. RBR twice 2nd time to save from reformat. OK so far today.


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

Zero Length Recording 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please get me out of the doghouse. My wife’s two favorite shows are Idol and Top Model both on at 7PM locally. Last Monday, they were both in the To Do List and recorded. The Idol show played fine. However, when we tried to the play back the Season Premiere of Top Model, the screen was black for two seconds and then went to the delete or keep screen! Upon reboot,the recording was gone and the history screen reported this episode was canceled because of an unexpected error (2004/0/).
Can anyone tell me how to keep this from happen again!!!

HR20-700 with external eSata
Running 0x2cb
Sent report 20090305-175A


----------



## rebkell (Sep 9, 2006)

2 HR20-100s, got the update last night, all my Regional Fox HD channels are in the wrong place in the guide, I flipped over to catch a little of the SEC women's tourney and Fox South-HD was showing something from Fox Southwest, found Sun-HD on Sports South-HD, the SD channels seem to be correct, but the Regional HD channels are all over the place, seems to be the same on both of my HR20-100 receivers.

Edit: I actually got the update early this morning, one receiver got it around 3:00 am and the other got it 3 or 4 hours later.


----------



## obxterra (Jun 22, 2007)

HR20-700


I still have the "blank" recording problem, the one where when you try to start a recording you immediately get the delete or not option.

I've done a search on the forum but can't seem to find anything recent on the issue. It seems like 6 - 8 months ago when it started, and I've contacted support at least twice a month. A RBR usually fixes it for a week or two, but you never know when it's going to happen again.

Every time I've talked to a CSR they've told me that this is being worked on and that they have instructions not to replace units with this issue. This is tending to have a negative impact on domestic tranquility when someone's one favorite SOAP doesn't record. When on vacation a whole week failed to record.

What are my options? Been a sub since 1997.


----------



## raw121 (Jul 18, 2007)

HR20-100
running 0x2b0 with a 750G free agent pro attached.
It has 7 failed software download attempts in the history.
Just a little while ago I was asked to try again, so I said yes and watched it fail 3 more times.

EDIT:
Like they say the 21st time is the charm. It finally upgraded at 5 this morning.


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

HR21-200

Randomly stops during playback and goes to keep or delete screen. Used to only do it on OTA recordings, now it does it on sat recordings if OTA is actively recording in the background. 

Randomly I can't play back recorded content. Every item will immediately go to the keep or delete screen. A reboot fixes it. 

OTA tuner has horrible pixelation during dark scenes and scene changes. I only see this using the AM21, my HR20-700s don't have this problem.


----------



## pikespeakhiker (Jul 27, 2008)

HR21-100

Received the upgrade tonight. Already had two random freezes that last for 10-30 seconds during playback of SD and HD material.


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

My HR20-100 has been rebooting randomly ever since this update early morning Friday. Anyone else?


----------



## Sam Spastic (Mar 5, 2009)

One of my OTA stations reverted to its old analog channel. The HR21-100 w/AM21 didn't see it. So I redid the primary and secondary locals. This looked like it worked in the setup screens. Have 95-100% on both tuners for 25-1 and 25-2. But going to watch 25-2 I get the 771 error. Called DirecTV and they are looking into it.

Several RBRs and NO reformating of eSATA drive since the D/L. YEAH!

OT- The H20 fought me on the OTA transition, but finally got it right after a reset.


----------



## pikespeakhiker (Jul 27, 2008)

Another pause/freeze in playback tonight on a different HR21-1000 with 0x02D7. Had to RBR to fix it.


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

I have never (2 years) had this error before, but I now am frequently (one recording in 7?) getting the blank recording problem where it says zero minutes recorded.

I have done an RBR, no change.

Any explanations? fixes? Would love one--this sucks. I loved my HR20 up until this.

Thanks.

(Similar error to below.)



obxterra said:


> HR20-700
> 
> I still have the "blank" recording problem, the one where when you try to start a recording you immediately get the delete or not option.
> 
> ...


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

oenophile said:


> I have never (2 years) had this error before, but I now am frequently (one recording in 7?) getting the blank recording problem where it says zero minutes recorded.
> 
> I have done an RBR, no change.
> 
> ...


I saw this for the first time last night when I tried to watch 'American Graffiti', taped from Ch. 552 over the weekend. This is the first problem I've had with either 21 since I got them nearly a year ago. 

I rebooted (from the menu), and the movie was gone from my List. Tonight I will check to see if it properly recorded some stuff today.

I first noticed there was a problem when I tried to watch the movie on my PC using Direc2PC. I got an error saying the 'server was having a problem'. When I went to the TV, I got what was explained above.

I'll let you know if the re-boot worked or not tonight........

:eek2:


----------



## Ron DBS (Oct 31, 2007)

L2BENGTREK said:


> My HR20-100 has been rebooting randomly ever since this update early morning Friday. Anyone else?


I had a spontaneous reboot last night. It's only happened once to me. I was trying to search for shows and my HR20-100 with 0x02D7 froze as I was trying to enter the second character. After a a couple of minutes it rebooted itself. Couldn't reproduce the problem.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> I'll let you know if the re-boot worked or not tonight........:eek2:


All seems back to normal after my reboot (from the menu). It taped a movie from 552 just fine.........


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

HR20-100 0x02D7

This is a new one. I get home and turn on the TV only to find a black screen. Every few seconds or so a snowy screen would appear and quickly go away. All commands from the front panel and remote did nothing. I tried anything and everything but nothing worked. Performed an RBR and everything seem to come back fine. No issues since.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Recently I have noticed a problem with picture sync that occurs when the screen is all white with some typed writing on it. At the end of "Two and a Half Men" there is a white screen that appears for about a second filled with type. If you pause and back up to that screen each week, it contains some very hilarious comments. Once you stop on that screen, the D* status bar is on the bottom of the screen, so you can read most of the info on the page, but you need to wait until the status bar disappears to read it all.

Lately, (not sure when this started) once the status bar disappears, the picture either goes blank or loses sync after a few seconds. I also recorded the last episode of "Two and a Half Men" on my trusty HR10-250 which had no problems displaying that page.

This problem is something that has occurred within the last couple of months and still exists on 2CB.


----------



## SubSlr08 (Dec 4, 2007)

bpratt said:


> At the end of "Two and a Half Men" there is a white screen that appears for about a second filled with type. If you pause and back up to that screen each week, it contains some very hilarious comments. Once you stop on that screen, the D* status bar is on the bottom of the screen, so you can read most of the info on the page, but you need to wait until the status bar disappears to read it all.
> Lately, (not sure when this started) once the status bar disappears, the picture either goes blank or loses sync after a few seconds.


HR21-100 running 0x2D7 from 03/04/09 download. This morning set wouldn't respond to remote RC64-RF mode. Tried two remotes then did a RBR, unit got most of the way rebooted then gave a "storage device error" and prompted for a reboot. I powered unit and eSATA drive down and both came back up with everything intact except a middle of the morning recording was truncated after nine minutes. . .
I, too have a problem with onscreen picture stalling and going black, either recorded or live, when crossing the hour marker if something else is scheduled to record. It most ofter happens on those darn shows that have to be 1:01 hour or longer in length. Annoying! 
Also, remote response after 0x2D7 is now super-slow, even worse than before if that's possible~! Arrrrgh . :nono2:


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Hr20-700 
Sunday: Amazing Race, instant Keep or Delete message. Haven't had this problem in a year or so. 
No other recordings seem to have this problem. 

Tuesday: American Idol: I added 5 mins to the end of the American Idol Series Link approx 3 hours prior to the show. I started watching it at 8:40 and it shows the length to be recorded at 2:05 which is correct, however, as soon as it reached 1:59 in to the recording it brings up the Keep or Delete message. There is a clear space between 1:59 and 2:05
I went back and looked at the SL and it shows Start: On Time; Stop: 5 Mins late.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

HR20-700
20090311-31B9

No buffer when powering on from standby.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

HR21-200 - Became non-responsive to controls (remote and panel). Had to RBR. Overall very slow to respond to commands like Guide & List. Using Skip will occasionally cause the unit to stay in some sort of FF mode requiring pressing Play to recover.

HR20 - 700 - Very slow to respond to commands.


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

HR 21-100. Would not respond to remote control. This is the second time after this last update that this has happened. It has never happened before this. Had to reboot to get to work. What bug does Directv have in their software?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

First time I have ever had this happen:

While playing back Survivor last night, FF through first commercial break, then paused to get a glass of water, came back, pressed Play, and the time status bar showed the Play triangle icon, but playback did not resume. Pressing Pause/Play or trick play buttons would change the icon, but picture remained 'frozen'. Stopping playback and resuming 'fixed' the problem.


----------



## Ron DBS (Oct 31, 2007)

Last night I got my first 771 on Satellite In 2 since 0x02D7 was installed on my HR20-100 over two weeks ago. I was trying to tune to AMC (254) at the time. Several other SD channels had the same thing. Reboot cured the problem.

I'd been plagued by 771s on these channels for several months and was pleased when 0x02D7 seemed to eliminate them. Oh well, it looks like they haven't quite completely solved the 771 problem in this release.


----------



## jaytbird (Sep 27, 2006)

I have an HR20-700 with software version Ox2CB updated on 2/12.
Since that update (near as I can figure) we have had a thin veritical green line present on the far left edge of the screen from top to bottom. It is only about 1/4" wide, but present all the time, even on the guide. Switching to another input like DVD or XBOX and it goes away, so it must be sat related. I've played with the resolutions, the native formatting, etc, but it still is there no matter what I do. Anyone heard of this or have any ideas?
TIA.
Jay


----------



## srrndhound (Jul 16, 2008)

HR21-200
0x2cb 2/12 

I have two identical setups in 2 rooms: HR21-200 + AM21, using 0x2cb as of 2/12. Both are fed from SWM-8. Both show identical, strong signals for OTA. I get channels 3-1/2/3, 21-1/2/3, 39-1/2, and 51-1. Or at least I used to

1) A couple of weeks ago the AM21 tuners both stopped tuning to channels 21-2/3, yet they still receive 21-1. All ch 21-x signals have identical strength 90-100% (I have tried attenuating the antenna signal to 80% to make sure I’m not overloading the front end. No difference)

2) As of the last couple of days I’ve noticed that automatic recordings on ch 21-1 are just black. If I am home, I have to stop the recording, then tune to the channel again, then start the recording manually. 

3) Quite a while back (a couple of months or more?) I noticed that all the ch 21 stations started taking a long time to hook in--the other OTAs are quicker. The screen would be black, but no “771” notice. Might take 10-30 seconds to hook in. Ok, at least they did so eventually. But now, ch 21-2/3 show the 771 message and never tune into them anymore.

I’ve rebooted everything I can find. Very strange.


----------



## HDbruce (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm guessing, but I suspect that your channel 21 just did a frequency shift as part of the digital transition. We just went through this with one channel in the Burlington, VT area (logical 3-1 changed from physical 53 to physical 22). When this happened, Tribune Media (supplier of the guide to Directv) remapped our 3-1 correctly but didn't remap 3-2. Hence we got a fine picture on 3-1 and 771 searching for signal on 3-2. After many weeks of talking to the station and finally writing to Tribune Media, all is working again.

As far as the blank automatic recordings, series recordings are established by physical channel and are not modified when the physical channel is changed. To get them working again, delete the series recording, including the entry under "prioritizer" then reestablish it via the guide. It will then have the correct physical channel number and your recordings will work again. I had to do this for all 3 automatic recordings on our remapped channel 3-1.

Your slower tuning could be a result of the physical frequency shift, if that's indeed what set all of this off. Your -2 and -3 will work again once the Tribune Media database is fixed.


----------



## srrndhound (Jul 16, 2008)

HDbruce said:


> I'm guessing, but I suspect that your channel 21 just did a frequency shift as part of the digital transition. We just went through this with one channel in the Burlington, VT area (logical 3-1 changed from physical 53 to physical 22). When this happened, Tribune Media (supplier of the guide to Directv) remapped our 3-1 correctly but didn't remap 3-2. Hence we got a fine picture on 3-1 and 771 searching for signal on 3-2. After many weeks of talking to the station and finally writing to Tribune Media, all is working again.
> 
> As far as the blank automatic recordings, series recordings are established by physical channel and are not modified when the physical channel is changed. To get them working again, delete the series recording, including the entry under "prioritizer" then reestablish it via the guide. It will then have the correct physical channel number and your recordings will work again. I had to do this for all 3 automatic recordings on our remapped channel 3-1.
> 
> Your slower tuning could be a result of the physical frequency shift, if that's indeed what set all of this off. Your -2 and -3 will work again once the Tribune Media database is fixed.


 Thanks much for the reply. Indeed, we had the same issue of moving channels you describe a few months ago. That's all done now.

I guess one more piece of info might help. I have a garage TV running on its own off-air tuner (Samsung), and it continues to lock onto all these OTA channels with apparent ease and immediacy, as it has done always. The channels are all in the same place--21-1, -2, -3. It's just that the AM21s lost the plot.

As for recording (or not) on ch 21-1, my theory is that if the recording commences before the tuner locks in, it will not do so. Yet when not recording, it will tune into 21-1 every time, tho after several seconds.

I did the forced search for new software, but it just sat there for 10 minutes saying "searching" and "0% progress" so I took that to mean there isn't one, and RBR'd back to 0x2cb. I guess we're all waiting for new software to fix these spurious 771 issues.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

ATARI said:


> First time I have ever had this happen:
> 
> While playing back Survivor last night, FF through first commercial break, then paused to get a glass of water, came back, pressed Play, and the time status bar showed the Play triangle icon, but playback did not resume. Pressing Pause/Play or trick play buttons would change the icon, but picture remained 'frozen'. Stopping playback and resuming 'fixed' the problem.


I have had this same thing happen multiple times (at least 5 that I can remember) since the latest update. It seems to be happening more frequently lately. I had never had it happen before the update. For me, stopping playback unfreezes the picture, but if I go to playback the same program, the same thing happens again, in the same spot.

HR20-700
0x2cb 2/11


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

I have all the same issues with AM21 on HR21-200 and HR21-700 no difference. I agree that the recording issue on 21-1 is related to the delay in tuning in the station. I have let it sit and it never tunes in until I hit the pause/rewind. I canceled my recordings and reentered them - same issue. Manual record works, only because I jump through the hoops to get the station tuned in first. 21-2 and 21-3 show 100% signal and 771 error when you try to tune them in. If I bypass the AM21 and use the TV's tuner all channels come in perfect. DTV told me that was just the way it is. The problem did not exist prior to the last 2 releases.


----------



## hekhl00 (Feb 1, 2008)

Two HR-21's, one with an AM-21. The one with the AM-21 started acting up after the early March software release, but it does get used a lot more than the other unit. Remote becomes unresponsive as well as any button on the unit with the exception of the RRB. RRB resets are almost a daily occurrence. It has become so frequent that I called DirecTV and they sent a free replacement which just arrived today, a HR22-100. Now the other unit is doing the same thing! The HR20 in the basement has been rock solid though. 

Are they aware of this issue? Are they working on a fix?


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

eileen22 said:


> I have had this same thing happen multiple times (at least 5 that I can remember) since the latest update. It seems to be happening more frequently lately. I had never had it happen before the update. For me, stopping playback unfreezes the picture, but if I go to playback the same program, the same thing happens again, in the same spot.
> 
> HR20-700
> 0x2cb 2/11


Update to this post - I just checked a program in which this happened, which also was recorded on a HR10 and a UTV - in all three cases, the recording goes black for a period of seconds all in the same place. As I said, this has been happening frequently recently, and I think it has only been on CBS. I will pay closer attention now, since this must be a signal or dish issue.


----------



## brannicj (Sep 9, 2003)

I have a HR20-100 with a Hitachi 1 TB Cinemastar drive in it that the cooling fan seems to be stuck on high (very loud) after the new system test is completed during the booting stage. It goes to low speed when I reboot but back to high after the new system test. Never had a problem with this drive before, ran flawless for 1.5 years.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

I've pretty much given up on this one: My Onkyo TXDS797 has audio gaps every 30 seconds or so on TNTHD and sometimes on CNNHD. Every other channel is fine. If I switch off Dolby Digital it goes away. 

It used to be I could bring up the context sensitive menu with one click (Yellow??) and I was then two clicks away from audio options, but that menu item was removed a release or so ago! Now I have to go through the full menus to make the switch. Takes at least 15 clicks and then 15 more to switch back after I change the channel. Sigh...

steve


----------



## srrndhound (Jul 16, 2008)

dsm said:


> I've pretty much given up on this one: My Onkyo TXDS797 has audio gaps every 30 seconds or so on TNTHD and sometimes on CNNHD. Every other channel is fine. If I switch off Dolby Digital it goes away.
> 
> It used to be I could bring up the context sensitive menu with one click (Yellow??) and I was then two clicks away from audio options, but that menu item was removed a release or so ago! Now I have to go through the full menus to make the switch. Takes at least 15 clicks and then 15 more to switch back after I change the channel. Sigh...
> 
> steve


 Not sure if this will help, but it's simple to try. I have lots of gurgling/choppy audio when watching locals via AM21. But if I pause for a sec, then play the live program with this short delay, the audio is fine. It's also ok after recording and playing later. A little buffer seems to help a lot.

Good luck!


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have terrible audio issues on every channel with this last software update. I never had a problem until this last one. Signal strength is in the high 90's. I have a Samsung SD Directivo upstairs and no issues with sound. I hope someone from Directv is reading this. Fix the damn boxes and leave them alone. Geez it seems with every update they release to fix bugs it causes new bugs.


----------



## linerjoe (Nov 12, 2007)

I have 0x02D7 and I have started experiencing a lot of issues lately. There are 3 times today that the DVR has rebooted on its own when we press "ON" on the remote. Also, it has been running very slowly the last few days.

I received the update on 3/7, but I didn't really see any issues until the last few days.

Anyone else having this issue? It's extremely annoying when it interrupts recording shows and then takes 15 minutes to boot.

joe


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

linerjoe said:


> I have 0x02D7 and I have started experiencing a lot of issues lately. There are 3 times today that the DVR has rebooted on its own when we press "ON" on the remote. Also, it has been running very slowly the last few days.
> 
> I received the update on 3/7, but I didn't really see any issues until the last few days.
> 
> ...


Check the temperature of the unit. It sounds like it may be overheating and rebooting.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A reminder... this is an issues-only thread. No discussion or commentary is allowed.


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

20090321-303A
20090714-3CD1

The second report may be more helpful, or may be identical to the first.

As reported elsewhere, lost all Guide data at ~ 6:30PM, and again at ~8:05PM. The second time I was watching a recorded program from 2 days ago, player froze and screen went black. Turned box off, then on, and discovered lost data = "To be announced" on all channels. Scheduled recordings interrupted.


----------



## Toolfriend (Nov 11, 2007)

System locked at 8:05PM and all the guide showed was to be announced. rebooted.


----------



## Mikey Likes Tivo (Nov 14, 2008)

I was watching Hulu last night through Media Share/PlayOn on my HR21-100 and was about halfway through a movie the screen went blank and I got a message that said downloading software (or something to that effect).

The status screen shows 0z2d7 was installed last night at 9:59pm.

Maybe the HR21 doesn't recognize it is busy when in Media Share?


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

3/20/09 Got the dreaded KOD on a recording of Nascar Qualifying on Speed channel. I have never had a problem on this channel before. Only 1 tuner was being used for recording. HR20-700


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

HR21-200 w/SW 0x2cb recent problems :
1. Response to remote commands for controlling recording/playback became noticably slower over the week ending Mar 21. RBR reset fixed.
2. On Sat Mar 22 evening the TV picture flickered momentarily. All guide data was lost. RBR reset fixed.
3. On Sunday Mar 23 the To Do and Prioritizer lists were deleted. RBR reset did not restore them. Stored programs on the drive were OK.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

HR21-100 release 0x02D7 is very sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow on all commands, guides, and lists.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

allenn said:


> HR21-100 release 0x02D7 is very sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow on all commands, guides, and lists.


Have you tried a reboot recently?


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

The unit seems to "record" the programs in my To Do List. When I pull one up it even shows the correct recording length. However, when I go to play it it immediately goes to the Keep or Delete menu in the lower right corner of the screen. In addition, the unit doesn't seem to be buffering. The green time bar shows up but I can't rewind or pause. Finally, I noticed that the recording-space-left has remained at 100% even though I have several recordings in my play list. I have rebooted several times.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

ATARI said:


> Have you tried a reboot recently?


Yes, to the reboot. On previous releases, the reboot did help; but not this time. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

Thought I would post an update on the below. I noticed my signals were low and that my dish had become unaligned. Called and had a repair person out. Better reception now....and zero issues with truncated recordings like I described below. It is amazing to me that the HR20 still barfs when it gets bad reception. I think this release must have made it more sensitive because I'd been having reception issues for a while.



oenophile said:


> I have never (2 years) had this error before, but I now am frequently (one recording in 7?) getting the blank recording problem where it says zero minutes recorded.
> 
> I have done an RBR, no change.
> 
> ...





Athlon646464 said:


> I saw this for the first time last night when I tried to watch 'American Graffiti', taped from Ch. 552 over the weekend. This is the first problem I've had with either 21 since I got them nearly a year ago.
> 
> I rebooted (from the menu), and the movie was gone from my List. Tonight I will check to see if it properly recorded some stuff today.
> 
> ...


----------



## laciii (Feb 6, 2008)

I have had an intermittent 771 problem first with my R15 receiver and now with an HR21-100 that replaced it. It only happens on local channels (Dallas), mainly ABC but sometimes NBC and FOX. Here’s my setup:
•	2 – HR21-100 receivers, 0x2D7 SW load updated 3-3-09, both receivers located in family room, one hooked to a TV in family room and one hooked to a TV in upstairs bedroom (this one replaced the R15) 
•	1 – AMR21 OTA receiver hooked to receiver #1
•	Slimline 5 Dish, 4 coax lines directly from dish all same length to HR21s, no additional multiswitch
•	52” RCA Scenium HDTV hooked to receiver #1 using component connection via AV receiver (family room)
•	32” Emerson LC320EM9 HDTV hooked to receiver #2 (newer receiver) using a 45’ HDMI connection (upstairs bedroom)

I have never had a 771 problem with receiver #1. This is the receiver that has the AM21 hooked to it. I’ve had this receiver for about 8 months. I received the second HR21 receiver that replaced the R15 in February 09. I unplugged the R15 and plugged in the HR21 using the same coax connections with the addition of the BNCs of course. I went through the setup and everything seemed to working fine. It started exhibiting the 771 problems as I described above on the second day it was in operation. Resetting the receiver, both from the remote and from the red button on the receiver, seemed to clear up the problem temporarily, but it would always come back. 

Yesterday, I decided to go through the satellite and antenna setup again just for the heck of it. I noticed at that time that I had neglected to input my zip code for the Dallas locals, so I did. I doubt if that has any affect on what the dish receives but I filled it in anyway. The coordinates for the dish popped up as soon as I input it. I finished the setup at about 6PM and everything seemed to working fine. At about 9:30PM the 771 problem reared its ugly head again. I did a reset, and it seems to working fine as of 7AM this morning.

The signal strength readings for every satellite are in the 90’s except for the spots 99(s) and 103(s). The readings are the same on both receivers. Here are the readings:

Satellite 99(s) HR21-100 #1 Tuner 1 
Transponder 1-8	0	0	0	0	0	0	NA	NA
Transponder 9-16	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	0	0
Transponder 17-24	83	85	0	0	81	83	0	0
Transponder 25-32	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA

Satellite 99(s) HR21-100 #2 Tuner 1 
Transponder 1-8	0	0	0	0	0	0	NA	NA
Transponder 9-16	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	0	0
Transponder 17-24	83	85	0	0	81	83	0	0
Transponder 25-32	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA

Satellite 103(s) HR21-100 #1 Tuner 2 
Transponder 1-8	0	0	0	28	0	16	NA	NA
Transponder 9-16	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	96	98
Transponder 17-24	23	0	80	67	96	99	95	96
Transponder 25-32	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA

Satellite 103(s) HR21-100 #2 Tuner 2 
Transponder 1-8	0	0	0	28	0	16	NA	NA
Transponder 9-16	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	96	98
Transponder 17-24	23	0	81	69	96	99	95	96
Transponder 25-32	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA



I’m not sure where to go from here. I’d sure like to hear from some of you 771 guru’s as to what you think the problem is. Thanx.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

I came in tonight from work and my HR20-100 in the living room would not turn on. I tried the remote and the front panel but no response.

Had to do an RBR before it would come back and now it is in the middle of the setup again. It was on an NR so not sure if there was an NR in our area today.

As soon as it finishes I will get more information and post it.


----------



## livewire (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah thats funny, I swapped out my battery backups today with my computer (apc750) because the tv one would act up at 5am and after that could not get it to turn on also. I do have an 750g external but it would not boot either way,just hope they send me upgrade unit. Mine is hr20-100s


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

F1 Fan said:


> I came in tonight from work and my HR20-100 in the living room would not turn on. I tried the remote and the front panel but no response.
> 
> Had to do an RBR before it would come back and now it is in the middle of the setup again. It was on an NR so not sure if there was an NR in our area today.
> 
> As soon as it finishes I will get more information and post it.


I had the same issue as well about an hour ago. When I finally got it rebooted, the HDMI output wasn't working so I had to switch to some component cables and reboot a 2nd time to get the HDMI output to work. Ugh.


----------



## nughaud (Jan 25, 2008)

HR20-100
0x2d7 on 3/5 

My first complaint is the last couple of upgrades have happened not at 3am in the morning but 4pm and 9pm while someone was watching TV. Please stop pushing updates during normal TV hours.

Ok, I have 2 issues.

1. From time to time I will be watching a HD channel and it will become skippy. Meaning the pitcher is jittering as if someone is pausing and playing the tv really fast and it's choppy. Sometimes I have to change the channel to 3 or 4 different channels before I can change back to the original channel and it plays correctly.

2. This issues is in reguard to manually trying to record a series from the Menu. If I hit Menu, then hit record it will record just that espisode which is correct, but if I hit record again it should record the series and the icon will change from the normal red record to the mirrored record icon. Well with this new update the icon states the same sometimes. It's really laggy and while it does work at times I've found it a pain and I normally exit and then go back in to the Menu to see if it's setup correctly or if I have to hit the icon again. I don't normally setup programs like this, but at times I do and I know from the previous versions it worked great as I would hit record twice and the icon would update quickly and it was easy to see if I was recording a series.

So back to the first issue... Please stop pushing downloads during PRIME TV watching time... I wish there was a option to only allow downloads during certain times or an option to download but apply only during these hours permitting a show isn't being recorded.

=)


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

I have noticed since the last update. That when I am playing back recorded shows that roughly every 5 - 10 min. the audio drops out and I get some quick pixelation for a few seconds thru the entire recording.

is there anyway to correct this?

I have 
reset/restarted the H21-100. 
downloaded and reinstalled the latest update.

Still have the same problems.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

HR21 0x02CB w/UPS. 771 tuner 2 problem.

Figures: I headed out for a 4 day trip and, halfway into the week I was gone, a 771 tuner 2 message popped up. First one I've had in a couple of months. I restarted the receiver the weekend before I left and all was working well. Satellite levels are fine. No weather while I was gone. Error must have occurred Wednesday given the recordings I lost (IKD).

Got stuck watching SD on my Tivo (I duplicate all critical recordings on the TiVo) for half of my recordings on Wed and Thur night, including "Lost."

One interesting thing: recording SF Ch. 44 Thursday night from 8-9 and 9-10. Recording SF Ch. 7 from 9-10. The HR21 recorded ch 44 fine 8-9, and then recorded ch 7 from 9-10, losing the ch 44 broadcast (IKD) from 9-10. WTF? Why would the HR21 change tuners for ch. 44 starting at 9??

jdg


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Closed Captioning is not working on my Hr21-700
I have tried restarting receiver, re-downloaded release (was on prior CE) tried all of 6 of the "Digital Tracks" and nothing for CC. Its really bothering me.


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

Have 3 20-700's and when turned on yesterday morning, each opened with the Directv site showing how to use equipment. They certainly were not tuned to that site when turned off the day before. What's up with that?


----------



## Dan1 (Jul 25, 2007)

I have noticed a couple of times that when I pause a recorded show, it will not restart playing when I press the play button. I can hit list, select the show and select resume and all's well again. This has only happened twice, but only since the latest update came down.


----------



## laciii (Feb 6, 2008)

As a follow up to my original post, my 771 issue now is totally relegated to receiver #2 and it only happens on Dallas Tx local channel 8 (ABC). When I get the 771 message I can go to the Guide and select channel 8 from there and everything is fine. I can also sometimes change to either Dallas local channel 11 or 13 and change back to channel 8 and the problem will go away. My other receiver has no such problem and as I indicated in my first post, the signal strength readings are the same for both receivers. I am truly at a loss to know what is going on. The only difference between the receivers is that I have an AM21 on receiver #1. Any ideas???


----------



## Stanley Kritzik (Aug 4, 2005)

I have an HR21-Pro with 02CB on it. I forced a download (0-2-4-6-8), and got another copy of 02CB -- I was expecting 02D7. Is this where the HR21-Pro supposed to be, or am I missing something.

TIA for any useful advice.

Stan


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

GBFAN said:


> 3/20/09 Got the dreaded KOD on a recording of Nascar Qualifying on Speed channel. I have never had a problem on this channel before. Only 1 tuner was being used for recording. HR20-700


Once again got the KOD on Speed Channel. Nascar Raceday at 10:30AM. The other tuner was recording on 518 StarZHD.


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

I originally posted this in another thread and was advised to post in this one. Below is the original post:

Diagnostics report: 20090405 280D

I too am still having problems with tuner 1 on my HR20-700. The 101 and 99C only work about a quarter of the time on tuner 1, yet 103C never has a problem and there is never a problem with tuner 2. I've even run tuner tests and LNB tests several times from the guided tests menu at bootup and they always pass. The odd thing is today for the first time in a week tuner 1 was working fine all of the time. Of course, I think I have to look at signal strengths and when I exited the signal strength menu, it stopped working again. Is it possible that this is tied to the signal strength menu and the reason more people aren't reporting this is because it is caused by the signal strength tests and they never run them?


----------



## laciii (Feb 6, 2008)

laciii said:


> As a follow up to my original post, my 771 issue now is totally relegated to receiver #2 and it only happens on Dallas Tx local channel 8 (ABC). When I get the 771 message I can go to the Guide and select channel 8 from there and everything is fine. I can also sometimes change to either Dallas local channel 11 or 13 and change back to channel 8 and the problem will go away. My other receiver has no such problem and as I indicated in my first post, the signal strength readings are the same for both receivers. I am truly at a loss to know what is going on. The only difference between the receivers is that I have an AM21 on receiver #1. Any ideas???


Another followup to my 771 problem. I bought an AM21 for the second receiver and installed it on Sunday. I split my OTA antenna signal between both AM21's and everything is working fine, signal strength is good. I haven't had another 771 issue on the satellite locals in over a week. Not sure what happened to fix it, if it truly is fixed (intermittent problems are always a bear!). Gremlins, I guess.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Stanley Kritzik said:


> I have an HR21-Pro with 02CB on it. I forced a download (0-2-4-6-8), and got another copy of 02CB -- I was expecting 02D7. Is this where the HR21-Pro supposed to be, or am I missing something.
> 
> TIA for any useful advice.
> 
> Stan


Make sure that you are attempting to force the DL during the window that the CE is available. Check (or subscribe) to the CE Announcements thread for detailed information on when CE's are available. If you attempt to force the DL at any other time you will end up with the most recent national release that is available for your receiver.

- Merg


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

My wife has reported several recordings that were 'empty' (when you play, you are immediately asked if you want to delete). I finally got her to leave one in place so I could check it out.

She recorded Castle on ABC (Boston channel 5). The recording is listed as being 58 minutes long. But, when you play, you get an immediate 'Keep or Delete' message with a blank screen.

This is an HR21 running 0x2CB.

I sent a Diagnostics Report: 20090407-3532


----------



## onetimeonly00 (Oct 13, 2008)

Oprah, Wheel of Fortune and Lost all recorded for me tonight with no sound. When I cancelled the recording for Lost and tuned to ABC the sound was fine. 

I have an HR22-100, and up until the most recent software release I had not had any recordings with no sound, although I had read about them quite a bit. Since the latest update I have had probably 6. This is getting extremely frustrating. Is there anything I can do about this, or do I just have to "grin and bear it"?


----------



## vikecowboy (Jul 30, 2007)

I ordered a PPV online and while watching and recording it I had the 736 error messages always displayed on the bottom of the screen.

The error message also appeared on other channels after the movie was done. I finally did a reset to get rid of it.

I realize that this error message meand my receivers needs to call in (I no longer have land line) but why should I get this when I ordered the PPV online?

Any ideas?


----------



## laciii (Feb 6, 2008)

laciii said:


> Another followup to my 771 problem. I bought an AM21 for the second receiver and installed it on Sunday. I split my OTA antenna signal between both AM21's and everything is working fine, signal strength is good. I haven't had another 771 issue on the satellite locals in over a week. Not sure what happened to fix it, if it truly is fixed (intermittent problems are always a bear!). Gremlins, I guess.


Well, the gremlins are back and it was on both NBC and ABC Dallas area locals. I turned on the TV in the bedroom and the dreaded 771 appeared on NBC on tuner 1. I switched to ABC and it showed 771 but after a few seconds, was ok. I then switched back to NBC and it was ok as well. I sure am glad I got the AM21, otherwise I would be sure I'd be able to record locals on my second receiver!


----------



## phox_mulder (Nov 1, 2007)

HR21-700 with 0x2cb.
Went to watch last night and no sound.
Nothing on any channels, nothing on recorded programs.

Menu reset and it came back with sound on everything.

Hookup is HDMI to Onkyo TX-SR606 HDMI to Panasonic Plasma.

Didn't try any other audio outputs as that would require pulling everything out of the entertainment center.


phox


----------



## the.wrights (Apr 23, 2009)

Our DVR had been unhooked for about 3 months during renovations. Upon completion we reinstalled our DVR and reactivated the device via D* web site. The DVR downloaded the newest version of 0x2d7 the same day. We have the same TV and connecting via HDMI just as we did prior to renovations. The picture as can be expected is awesome. Sound is as good as you can get from the TV speakers. What happens however, is that when we turn of the DVR, upon turning back on we may or may not have sound. The picture is always there, only the sound appears affected. To fix we have to reset the DVR - 10 minutes later we can hear what we are watching. Other than leaving the DVR on all the time (not so green) has anyone else seen this? Could this be an HDMI bug with this new release?


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

My HR21-100 was playing back with the complete video and audio stutter. Almost every 2-3 seconds. Funny thing was it would play a commercial fine but not an HD recording. Software version 0x02D7. Tried to force an upgrade for it to the new stuff after I gave up on watching it, but it didn't grab it.


----------



## bullshark (Nov 22, 2007)

I can't watch any recording without having frequent lock-ups that last anywhere from 15 to 500 seconds. Talk about suck! If something is recording during playback, it happens 6-8 times per hour. Doesn't matter what network.

The machine becomes totally unresponsive to remote or keypad. LED does not confirm remote keypresses but they are observed and queued. Once the stupid thing unfreezes (doesn't drop so much as a frame) all keypresses made are executed.

Give me back the audio burps. At least they were funny. Wow. I get so disgusted with this bufoonery.


----------



## kfc2 (May 2, 2009)

Hi guys,
My HR20-700 (w/ 0x02D7 FW) had problems playing back recordings...Freeze, stutter, lock up... 

After replacing the old HD with a virgin Hitachi 500MB HD, all the problems are gone! I love it now


----------

